# 17110 or 54056 for scrotum



## JesseL (Jul 12, 2015)

Do I bill 17110 or 54056 for cryotherapy on the scrotum.  I know 54056 is for penis but I don't know about the testicles.


----------



## CatchTheWind (Jul 21, 2015)

Sorry for the belated answer.

Since CPT describes 54056 specifically as "penis," and there is a separate code series for scrotum (55100-55180) (but it does not include a code for destruction), I would go with 17110.


----------



## JesseL (Aug 3, 2015)

thanks!


----------

